# Immigration to Australia



## asad123 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi All,

I have done 4 years Bachelors degree in computer science, my age is 29, my IELTS score is 6.00 and my work experience as software engineer is more than 5 years. 

Now based on these factors, I was checking my points, its hardly 55 whereas passing marks are 65, can anyone tell me whether I should apply for ACS assessment OR not? 

Please let me know who was on a similar boat and got Australia Immigration.

Thanks
Asad


----------



## saki (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi Asad,

Before you apply for skills assessment you need to make sure you can get enough points to qualify and with 55 you wont so applying for ACS now will just be a waste of money. My suggestion is try to improve your IELTS score get atleast 7 in each to get points from that and also try to give Urdu language exam at NAATI which will give you an extra 5 points.

Regards


----------



## Acacia (Aug 22, 2013)

Hey there,

Firstly, the pass mark for General Skilled Migration is now 60, so you need to make up 5 extra points.

Without fully assessing the details of your case and the specific subclass you want to apply for it's hard to say, but Skills Assessments are generally valid for 2 years, and to submit an EOI you need all that done, so for a faster application it may be a good idea to apply.

You may want to look at State Nomination as an option, if you're eligible. This can give you 5 points (and an automatic invitation to apply), or 10 points if you apply for regional.

State nomination can greatly assist applicants for General Skilled Migration in a number of ways. State nominated applicants for subclass 190 and subclass 489 visas have many advantages over independent and family sponsored applicants, for instance:

Extra Points: 5 points are available for nomination to live in a metropolitan area, and 10 points for regional areas

Wider list of Occupations: People nominated by state and territory governments can nominate any occupation on the Consolidated Sponsored Occupations List (CSOL - 641 occupations) whereas independent and family sponsored applicants must nominate an occupation on the Skilled Occupations List (SOL - 192 occupations).

EOI Invitations: Once the state nomination is finalised, an EOI invitation is usually issued automatically. Otherwise, applicants must wait for an automated invitation round which is based on the points score of each applicant.


----------



## fateh (Jan 22, 2013)

Dear Acacia,

Fron the above thread it seems you have great knowledge regarding GSM visas.if you dont mind can u pls clarify ny doubt regarding australian study requirement points for 190 visa. Is it necessary that alongwith various other conditions for australian study requirements it only gives us 5 points if it is closlely related to the nominated occupation .because nothing is mentioned regarding relevancy of studies in booklet 6 of skillselect.However immi website says that ASR should be relevant to nominated occupation to get 5 points..
Waiting for your kind reply
Thank you in advance..

Regards,
Fateh


----------



## asad123 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Thanks a lot*

Hi Acacia,

First of all thanks a lot for detailed reply:



Acacia said:


> Hey there,
> 
> You may want to look at State Nomination as an option, if you're eligible. This can give you 5 points (and an automatic invitation to apply), or 10 points if you apply for regional:
> 
> ...


----------

